

New Racket web page - samth
http://racket-lang.org/?new

======
ajanuary
Small error: the 'explain' text on the 'Find Racket files' example uses 'p'
while the code uses 'path'.

~~~
samth
Thanks, I've fixed it and it should be live soonish.

------
tekknolagi
The snap to top is annoying.

~~~
samth
Yes, I agree. It's annoyingly difficult to fix, though.

~~~
samth
I've now fixed this, and it should be live at some point soon.

